# TiVo wins Stuff's 2011 AV Gadget Award



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

TiVo wins "Home Cinema Gadget of the Year" in Stuff's Gadget Awards:

http://www.stuff.tv/awards/2011/home-cinema-gadget-of-the-year


----------

